# selling sticks



## red (Sep 11, 2016)

i used to sell my woodwork previously through craft fairs and galleries

now Im making sticks I'm thinking of selling them through a website

it seems a lot of folk are doing it nowadays. anyone have any luck

with this way of selling-everything these days seems to online so

why not sticks? I dont want to go down the road of craft fairs/ shows

again, must be getting old!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have done both. I did better at the fairs. But I did not do well with either one. Have done better with word of mouth. I do some canes for vets and donate some walking sticks to raffles at different non profit events. It is not my reason for doing it but it has resulted in more commission sales than either the site or the fairs did. Also just carrying a stick walking in the park and walking around different events people ask about them and I give them a card.I don't want to miss lead, that works out to selling maybe one a month on average. I did join a senor citizen organization a few weeks ago and have had a lot of comments on the cane I carry. They ask if I sell them. But so far no sales. Today I do not want to do more than I want to do.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I treat it mainly as a hobby, but have sold a few mostly Dog portrait toppers by request, all of my sales have been by walking with a stick and being stopped to be asked about and where I got it. The cash comes in handy to buy a tool I would not normally hve got.

My current one The Great Dane one is for one of my daughters friends who sadly had to have the dog put to sleep last Thursday - old age.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Making sticks for me is a hobby as well. That said I make one or 2 craft shows a year and also take my sticks with me when I travel in our rv. We walk with a stick when we travel through the different campgrounds and I usually lean a couple out on the bumper of my motorhome. That has generated a sale or two to interested folks. As Glooops says, few sales here and there puts a little extra cash in my pocket for new tools and materials.


----------

